# Vinton County ????



## spctbone_in_TN (Jul 19, 2005)

OK first about me. I am from Coalfield, Tn. About 15 miles north of Oak Ridge. I have been hunting for about 13 yrs. Me and my Brother-in-law acquired aprox. 200 acres near Creola. I was just wondering if there was anyone on here that is near there or hunts near there, that can give me an idea of what the quality and quanity of the deer heard is like. Thanks in advance.


spctbone


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i live in vinton county...i'v never hunted in creola but the deer popluation in vinton county is great... people travle from columbus and other places to hunt here.... fishcrazy also owns property in vinton county and deer and turkey hunts..... get ahold of me if your down my way and we can do so hunting or fishing..


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

First off welcome aboard!!

one of the guys i work with hunts there every year on a friends family farm and they do well each year.He took a nice 10 point last year on the first day of our Black powder season.He said he saw several nice bucks running along with some mature does.what part of the county are you going to be hunting?

Bub


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

he said creola .. its between mcarthur and logan...


----------



## spctbone_in_TN (Jul 19, 2005)

We plan on hunting it as much as we can. We will be up there the 1st weekend of Aug to do a little scouting. I am really pumped about hunting up there. Here in east Tn. The buck population really sucks. I hunted 10 years before killing my first buck and it was a spike  . I have talked with Mr. Thompson the Game warden for vinton county. He lives about a mile from the property we will be hunting. He said he is constantly seeing 150-160 class bucks moving in that area. I know we will be hunting the week of Nov 11-19. Hopefully it will be good hunting. When is the peak of the rut up there? Thanks alot,
spctbone_in_Tn


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

couldnt tell ya that i dont do much deer hunting iv killed a nice 8 point before and would love to go deer hunting but i dont have alot of know-how so i dont know about the rut times....


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

On average the rut starts the first week of november.i will be off the the 2nd week of november to hunt it hard and with any luck i`ll rattle in a good buck.if your ground doesn`t have alot of hunting pressure, wait till you know for sure it`s a mature buck because we have some real nice bucks up here.I had a Buddy from North Carolina hunt up here with me one year and he was all excited about a 130 class buck working a scrape under his stand.i told him to hold off that a good one would be right behind him.He held off and 20min.later he got a nice 11 point that scored a 168 1/8 and dressed out at 189 lbs.How much do you know about the area you will be hunting?if you know the area well enough to find it by looking at aerial photos try www.terraserver.com and look up your ground. it has some real nice photos and will show you funnels and saddle areas. hope this helps you score this fall.

Bub


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I know of a great deer processor right there, KROY's.


----------



## spctbone_in_TN (Jul 19, 2005)

Watermelon, 

Any way you can get me a price list? I'm sure we will atleast need a place to hang one or two. How far is he from creola?


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

The week that you said you are going to be here, IMO is the best week to hunt in southern ohio all year. Try rattling and maybe a few bleats from the can. You will see some nice deer for sure down there. It is not an area for the faint of heart though. Some rough country. I use to go on jeep rides on some trails in creola. Lots of mud and lots of fun. good luck to you. 

Also Vinton county is the Turkey hunting capital of the state. They even have a Wild Turkey Festival in the spring. Lots of birds down there.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

not just lots of turkey.. lots of morons.. i cant hunt turkey behind my parents house bcuase there are so many people they dont know what they are doin and just scare the birds off.. they call way to much,,,,,i hate it


----------



## spctbone_in_TN (Jul 19, 2005)

Not gonna try the turkey birds this year. ( Thats one thing TN. does have) 
So what would you recomend for huntinh up there a pop-up blind or tree-stand? I have a climber and a chain on, but I'd really like to get a blind. ( If I can find one in my budget) And what is this I read that you can "bait" up there? Does it work? In Tn. it is considered baiting if it is less than 51% salt!  So does the corn or what ever you use work? Don't know that I'd try it unless I got desperate. Thanks for all the info guys YA'LL are great.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

alot of people use climbing tree stands around here... as for baiting with corn.. my brother-in-law baits in his back yard to see deer and the hope that one loses a horn close by... the deer go like crazy to his corn...


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Vinton County gets hunted pretty hard from the few times I have been there turkey and deer hunting. Lots of wildlife but they are smart from all the pressure. Especially the Turkeys.


----------



## big black jeep (Jun 5, 2004)

Hello and welcome to a great site. I do quite a bit of hunting in Vinton County. Mostly around the area of Lake Hope. Last year I took a 11 pt. Buck and saw a 16 off in the distance. I only bow hunt and have gotten a deer every time that I have gone down there. Beautiful out there and lost of deer.


----------



## big black jeep (Jun 5, 2004)

When I go up there It is usually the week after you are going up there. We will be getting there the 19 and staying untill the 24.


----------



## spctbone_in_TN (Jul 19, 2005)

Well we came up there this past weekend. OMG ! there were deer everywhere! Our property is loaded with sign. Saw a 8, 10, and a with a drop! Talked to the game warden. Mr. Thompson. VERY NICE GUY! He was a big help. cant wait to get up there and hunt!


----------



## RAPALA (Jul 22, 2005)

Hope you will be bow hunting the second week of November up here. I have killed a couple of dandys around that time. Boy i am pumped up just thinking about it.


----------



## DZimmer_1 (Jul 3, 2005)

There are a WHOLE lot of deer there and there are a Whole lot of Turkeys. There is also a good bit of public hunting around if your place does not produce but chances are it will. There is alot of great hunting in Vinton county. The majority of my away from home hunting takes place nearby in Hocking and athens county.


----------



## spctbone_in_TN (Jul 19, 2005)

will be up there the 11-19 of nov. are those good dates? any pointers? does rattlin work up there? help a southern boy out please!


----------



## DZimmer_1 (Jul 3, 2005)

spctbone_in_TN said:


> will be up there the 11-19 of nov. are those good dates? any pointers? does rattlin work up there? help a southern boy out please!


11-19 should be pretty good dates, The Rut will still be on I believe. Rattleing works pretty good anywhere during the rut IMO as long as you know how to do it. I used to hear far to many people rattle for hours on end back when I bowhunted more often, Kind of like those people that will yelp nonstop till noon during Turkey season  as far as pointers, I wouldn't think it would be all that different that hunting them back home.


----------



## spctbone_in_TN (Jul 19, 2005)

Hunting in EastTn Sucks! Our herd is way under numbered. Plus our average buck scores around 85-90. I know people who have hunted 15 years and not killed ANY buck! Now the farther you go west in Tn the better. but east Tn sucks! I hunted 10 years before taking my first...It was a spike! I'll probably freeze if a big shows his face up there! lol


----------



## DZimmer_1 (Jul 3, 2005)

They are there. My Biggest problem though is I generally see them all in the dark as I drive down a well road or logging road  Once I hit my spot all I see are does or the distant buck it seems. One of the guys we used to hunt with took a buckeye Big Bucks Buck his third year out though so it could easilly happen  That was 20 years ago or so


----------

